# clear slime on wood in tank..?



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I made a divider using thicker plastic sheet, and wood skewers (cleaned thoroughly) with fishing "thread" (usually found in survival kits) to hold it steady. It works wonderfully, by the way, and no fish seems to be suffering.

However, I took it out because I noticed a thick slime coating on it that my one betta was nipping at. Firstly, what is it?? And is it just because the wood is rotting or something? no signs of rot have appeared and it has been in there not very long. Doesn't bother them, but it sure bothers me especially if it could make my fish sick 

anyone have experience with that?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Slime on driftwood...most likely organic and normal...generally harmless-if you have shrimp, snails or algae eating fish and even guppies and Bettas will fed on it...lots of yummy microorganisms.......


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Could be slime built up? But only thing I've come across is that you can't use just any wood in fish tanks. Have to be certain types and treated, like presoaking, etc. 
I believe in time the wood scewers would start to break down, grow mold or fungus on it, if they are the type you buy in crafting/hardware sections.

Or what OFL said


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm... which then brings another question =D I have driftwood kicking around (that needs to be made smaller as they are each 6 feet long D would using driftwood (cleaned and presoaked of course) be a great thing to add to a spawning tank for bettas? would that help with feeding the little fry? Just curious  

and yeah, I know they will rot eventually  I am watching that for sure. The slime was just a surprise as I have not had anything wood in that tank. And I used to have a snail ;( But Madame pestered the poor thing to death. D:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I get that slime from my IAL sometimes, my bettas try to eat it too.. I don't think it harms them but its gross to remove.. Feels like mucus lol!
Depends on what kind of wood it is, I guess..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah it does feel like mucus >< lol! it's kind of nasty, but I did not see a problem with my fish at all - no odd behaviors. Just the nomming on slime xD Yuck. Anyways, okay well as long as it is harmless. And I do intend on changing the wood contantly whenever signs of rotting appear, or before they appear  Just until I can get some of the cross stitch plastic panels.

And really wonder of driftwood would be a great thing to add for the betta tank, if it makes micro organisms... I have my female in with the male, and right now she is hiding on him with her heavy vertical submission stripes, and he is NOW building a nest  about time


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I collect native wood and use it in my tanks-the dryer or seasoned the better-de-barked...hard wood is best-avoid vines, cedar, pine-these can leach sap and toxic substance

When I collect a new piece of wood-I soak them outside in a rain barrel and remove on occasion to scrub-I use a spoon and dig out any soft spots and let it soak some more-repeat...until it is water logged enough to stay under water-some I have had to attach a big rock to in order to keep it under water...some never get water logged enough or I am just impatient....lol.....

You can boil them or if really big- place in the dishwasher and run the hottest cycle you have without any chemicals....lol....._(I know you already know that....lol)_

Depending on the species of wood and how seasoned it is....it may take years before it breaks down enough to even tell.....

And yes, driftwood is good for fry tanks-along with common snail, live plants and the microorganisms they all can create-can provide a lot of natural fry foods for the first couple of weeks...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My driftwood wasn't pre soaked and had a ton of slime, than turned into a white algea. it was so thick and I eventually bought a rubber lipped pleco who cleaned it up in 2 days O.O I still don't know how that little pleco managed to eat all that algae in so little time lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm... yeah I have the huge pieces, but I am using a 10 gallon tank. The wood is pretty old and I think it is... *brain goes blank* ...... one of the less likely trees to last around my area - one with the white wood? Not willow... or maybe... but yeah lol. It's non of the cedars or anything, because I definitely know the saps are bad  You "can" buy driftwood here, but it's expensive!!!

And so... you can use more than just driftwood? a dry (dead?) piece of wood, de-barked is better... Hm. I may definitely research this  live plants, I can get some floating or potted ones. this will make is easier to feed potential fry 

copperarabian.... guess he was hungry? lol.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

White bark makes me think of eucalyptus. :/ Can you get pics of the trees? Maybe someone can ID them..
Copper, I have an oto that managed to clean spot algae! I couldn't get it out with a knife D:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hard to, as it isn't where I am right now lol. and I JUST had the name on the tip of my tongue... aaand it's gone again. >< It *could* be an ash tree, or willow... but it is not an oak, spruce, aspen, any of those 

Another question regarding micro organisms... Does algae produce some good stuff worth using? In this house it's a surprise not to get algae somewhere LOL (except my room in the basement)

It could also be white from well... being stripped lol. There is very little bark left on these pieces. And there are maybe 2-3 soft spots (as found out when it rained this year)


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> White bark makes me think of eucalyptus. :/ Can you get pics of the trees? Maybe someone can ID them..
> Copper, I have an oto that managed to clean spot algae! I couldn't get it out with a knife D:


That is amazing O.O I have spot algae in my stepdads tank, the snail doesn't do a very good job lol I would get a Otto for it if I had less fish.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe my oto was just really hungry.. He didn't get it all off but still a feat to make a dent in it!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Burch tree...maybe.....

microorganism feed on the algae....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm okay  yeah birch that's the word lol. I am sure it's a birch. Not common around here, but it is a definitely two niece pieces of driftwood  I will definitely look into this...


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I knew I spelled that wrong...laffs....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD well, close enough lol. Even if I have to get a "bought" piece of driftwood (like...20 dollars or more D: ) it'll be worth it.


----------

